# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  3 suspects arrested

## Peter NJ

They arrested 3 punks with the Little Bay robbery.All property was recovered.Its a start.

----------


## amyb

Last night we learned from an Anguilla returnee that Bob Blanchard was flown to Miami for medical attention and care-heart attack. We wish him well!

----------


## Rosemary

Best to Bob and Melinda.  Too much.

----------


## Peter NJ

This is why you have to root for AXA



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3BDZJx3ItM

----------


## KevinS

From yesterday's St Maarten Daily Herald:

*Three young men held for Little Bay robbery*

Tuesday, 19 February 2013 00:33 

ANGUILLA--Police have arrested three young men from The Valley for the robbery of four tourists at Little Bay on Wednesday January 30. The men, all under the age of 20 years, were charged with robbery and remanded to prison by the Magistrate. They will appear again before the Magistrate on February 22.
The robbery involved four tourists, three in the sea and one on the beach. Two masked men approached, assaulted the one on the beach and took all their possessions. The police have recovered some of the stolen items including a ring and a cell phone.

----------


## NHDiane

This is encouraging and welcome news

----------

